# What does Bomb mean here?



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

I noticed that people where getting "bombed" with cigars or humidors...Is it safe to assume that members gift items to each other? Please excuse the Noobness!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That is 100% correct


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

No one on Puff likes each other so we use bombs to show that. Stick around and you'll make some enemies :biggrin: Jokes aside, bombs are something we use to have fun on the boards. Some are for gratitude or hazing while others can be revenge bombings or celebratory ones. Bombs are sent for every reason you can imagine. We'll send anything and everything from candy to booze to hilarious messages and of course, cigars!


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you guys for responding... I guess it takes time to build that rapport...but how do you surprise bomb someone without their personal info or address? I know only time will tell...Thanks again.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

There is a 'sticky' at the top of the bombing section that explains the whole deal, check that post out. Welcome to puff!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Kona's Dad said:


> Thank you guys for responding... I guess it takes time to build that rapport...but how do you surprise bomb someone without their personal info or address? I know only time will tell...Thanks again.


It doesn't really take any time at all. Put your address in your "About Me" profile section and watch what happens. :smoke::welcome::twisted:


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Android, thanks so much...I was trying to find this sticky...I will look for it.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

someday soon you will be able to see peoples' addresses too, but in the meantime you should put your addy in your profile :evil:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> someday soon you will be able to see peoples' addresses too, but in the meantime you should put your addy in your profile :evil:


Exactly what I was thinking :evil:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> It doesn't really take any time at all. Put your address in your "About Me" profile section and watch what happens. :smoke::welcome::twisted:


Cough...cough.....bully....cough...cough

So is Joe....cough cough...bully...cough


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

following your advice


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Cough...cough.....bully....cough...cough
> 
> So is Joe....cough cough...bully...cough


*Cough* Kettle *cough* Black *cough* *Cough*


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Quote Originally Posted by cigargirlie View Post
Cough...cough.....bully....cough...cough

So is Joe....cough cough...bully...cough
*Cough* Kettle *cough* Black *cough* *Cough* 

I hope one day I get this too LOL cuz I have no idea yet.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

no prob, hey, so who is Kona anyway? that title could apply to me too..


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> *Cough* Kettle *cough* Black *cough* *Cough*


Yeah I resemble that comment!! Lol still not as bad as you!! Lol


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Kona's Dad said:


> Quote Originally Posted by cigargirlie View Post
> Cough...cough.....bully....cough...cough
> 
> So is Joe....cough cough...bully...cough
> ...


Matt, when they start saying fresh fish..I suggest running in the opposite direction. Just saying!!! Lmao


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Kona is my awesome dog...She's a huge Labradoodle that comes to work with me every day. Best dog ever.


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Kona's Dad said:


> Quote Originally Posted by cigargirlie View Post
> Cough...cough.....bully....cough...cough
> 
> So is Joe....cough cough...bully...cough
> ...


I hope your mailbox is made out some strong material, know how to build them, or can get them at wholesale. Cause it may get uglyopcorn:eep::mn


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks Cigar Girlie, I am searching more on the forum and learning to navigate better ...realized my answers were in different forums...I am a quick learner and will eventually shed the noobness...althou i still dont get what a "kettle" "black" reference is for...won't take it personally can someone educate me?


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Kona's Dad said:


> Kona is my awesome dog...She's a huge Labradoodle that comes to work with me every day. Best dog ever.


hilarious, my dog's name as well... and we'll just have to agree that they're the best two dogs ever... 

good name choice!


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Damn i just realized xSentinelx ...oh damn this may not have been the smartest thing to do...started thinking about it...read the intro email and realize it takes 90 days...before addy's are visible...I guess I have to earn my stripes. I probably should take that down. Hope I don't get "Bombed" with stink bombs or something totally wretched... oh snap thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

android said:


> hilarious, my dog's name as well... and we'll just have to agree that they're the best two dogs ever...
> 
> good name choice!


Dude that is awesome...don't know many Kona's either...you from Hawaii?


----------



## naajsmith (Jul 1, 2012)

You have encountered some of the "bombers" of puff and they are simply calling each other bullies. The reference is to "The pot calling the kettle black" as they both refer to each other as bullies. Bombing is a fun thing which is done here but irony is used to make bombing sound like a negative thing. Read through the bombing sticky and then take a look at the Noob Sampler Trade thread and I think you will get a good idea of the humor and attitude. This is an amazingly generous community and there's lots of comedy to go along with it. 

Hope that helps...and Welcome!


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

naajsmith said:


> You have encountered some of the "bombers" of puff and they are simply calling each other bullies. The reference is to "The pot calling the kettle black" as they both refer to each other as bullies. Bombing is a fun thing which is done here but irony is used to make bombing sound like a negative thing. Read through the bombing sticky and then take a look at the Noob Sampler Trade thread and I think you will get a good idea of the humor and attitude. This is an amazingly generous community and there's lots of comedy to go along with it.
> 
> Hope that helps...and Welcome!


Thank you for this response...I am so happy to hear this. Love Humor and would have definitely respected if I got "bombed" or practically joked on. I look forward to contributing to this forum and being equally as generous.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I LOVE labradoodles! You get the best of both worlds, a loyal friend to the end and no shedding! LOL

And yes, we're bullies that will destroy your mailbox. It's tempting to always smack a newbie around


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, you better watch out with these 2, one is "Nuts" and the other one is just a "Bully"!!!



0312 1430 0000 9431 0000


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

And so it begins with Jose claiming first blood!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> Yeah, you better watch out with these 2, one is "Nuts" and the other one is just a "Bully"!!!
> 
> 0312 1430 0000 9431 0000


Lol...and you are simply Bananas!!!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Uh oh, I better get mine out today since I'm out of town this weekend!


----------



## naajsmith (Jul 1, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> Yeah, you better watch out with these 2, one is "Nuts" and the other one is just a "Bully"!!!
> 
> 0312 1430 0000 9431 0000





jphank said:


> Uh oh, I better get mine out today since I'm out of town this weekend!


OH MY! You might want to jump over to the Accessories thread and read up on coolidors!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

naajsmith said:


> OH MY! You might want to jump over to the Accessories thread and read up on coolidors!


He just might wanna. I STUFFED this box FULL!

9405 5036 9930 0196 1763 42


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Kona's Dad said:


> Damn i just realized xSentinelx ...oh damn this may not have been the smartest thing to do...started thinking about it...read the intro email and realize it takes 90 days...before addy's are visible...I guess I have to earn my stripes. I probably should take that down. Hope I don't get "Bombed" with stink bombs or something totally wretched... oh snap thanks for the heads up.


Yeah I kept my mouth shut.. Hehe 7 more days for me till targets are acquired...lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

jphank said:


> He just might wanna. I STUFFED this box FULL!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0196 1763 42


These numbers scare me...secret code for something I will have to investigate...either way this noob is getting excited.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

jphank said:


> It doesn't really take any time at all. Put your address in your "About Me" profile section and watch what happens. :smoke::welcome::twisted:


i did this when i joined and nothing happened

oke:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Kona's Dad said:


> These numbers scare me...secret code for something I will have to investigate...either way this noob is getting excited.


Those numbers are a priority mail tracking number for a small flat rate box. Punch it into USPS and it will show when you mailbox will be violated. :biglaugh:


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

max gas said:


> Those numbers are a priority mail tracking number for a small flat rate box. Punch it into USPS and it will show when you mailbox will be violated. :biglaugh:


Ooooooooooooooooooooh Snap! Just wow. Whether it be gag or gift I am already feeling the awesome community. Kona feels it too!


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm on a number of forum sites, mostly to do with shooting, training, competing, stuff like that, and this is HANDS DOWN the funnest and most friendly forum I've belonged to! Great group of folks, a lot of great info, and just plain fun! As a newbie myself, I can tell ya that its gonna be a great place for ya. Enjoy yourself here- I am!

Doc


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

NavyPiper said:


> I'm on a number of forum sites, mostly to do with shooting, training, competing, stuff like that, and this is HANDS DOWN the funnest and most friendly forum I've belonged to! Great group of folks, a lot of great info, and just plain fun! As a newbie myself, I can tell ya that its gonna be a great place for ya. Enjoy yourself here- I am!
> 
> Doc


Hey Doc, this is probably my first real forum I have belonged to. So much to learn and it seems like the people on the forum are really just plain nice people. I'm looking forward to bombing and being bombed  I just found the sticky's on the rules but some of the acronyms will take a couple of re-reads LOL. This is by far a very technical and pro-active site. I likes alot.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about stink bombs from the two that have already posted they are wending you bombs.....those two are great bombers, and besides, nobody really does the stink bomb thing until we really get to know you, lol.


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Ya there's a lot of interesting bits to the sight, and i learn about them continually.

I'd recommend signing up for the newbie cigar swap. I just sent mine off, and couldn't believe how excited I was doin it! Great fun all around! I think I'm gonna have fun bein' a "bomber"!

Doc


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

NavyPiper said:


> Ya I think I'm gonna have fun bein' a "bomber"


Yup its a lot of fun...0312 2120 0000 6425 XXXX!!!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Kona's Dad said:


> Dude that is awesome...don't know many Kona's either...you from Hawaii?


no, but my wife and I spent our Honeymoon there just north of Kona.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Yeah I resemble that comment!! Lol still not as bad as you!! Lol


Pinhead Jr.: "<koff> bullshit <koff> liar <koff>"

Herfabomber :"Junior, you need to do something about that <koff> bullshit <koff>"


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

I too did this is noob PIF considered a bombs?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

xSentinelx said:


> I too did this is noob PIF considered a bombs?


not really, but it does give one trader feedback, which is always a good thing.

Noobs shouldn't be overly concerned with bombs right now....navigate Puff...get involved in the Newbie Sampler Trade and the Noob PIF...that's what's in your best interest at the moment.

the most important thing to remember about Bombing is this....Bombs are gifts, and any gift should always be considered non-obligatory....if you're gonna send a bomb, expect nothing in return....if you expect something in return, become a Trader...there's an entirely separate forum for cigar exchanges.

Bombing is fun....it's a gesture of friendship and appreciation.....don't diminish it by expecting something in return.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> not really, but it does give one trader feedback, which is always a good thing.
> 
> Noobs shouldn't be overly concerned with bombs right now....navigate Puff...get involved in the Newbie Sampler Trade and the Noob PIF...that's what's in your best interest at the moment.
> 
> ...


on the flip side of the coin, never feel obligated to retaliate. Most bombers I know would actually rather you pay it forward, if you choose to retaliate.


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

So I guess I'll wait the 90 days for some fun that's when targets are available


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "<koff> bullshit <koff> liar <koff>"
> 
> Herfabomber :"Junior, you need to do something about that <koff> bullshit <koff>"


Ahem,,.....Junior, FYI your subscription to Big Bootay and also to Juggs has been cancelled!!!! EPIC FAILURE!!! :twisted:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

xSentinelx said:


> So I guess I'll wait the 90 days for some fun that's when targets are available


not necessarily, Arnel...there are always exceptions to the rules.....if someone sends you something with a return address and you're really itching to bomb the crap out of someone, then that's considered fair game...they've already given their address to you, so have some fun.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Ahem,,.....Junior, FYI your subscription to Big Bootay and also to Juggs has been cancelled!!!! EPIC FAILURE!!! :twisted:


Pinhead Jr.: "but....I'm sick, Future Mom...<koff> welcher <koff>.....way to speed up the recouperation <koff> bullcrap <koff>"


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "but....I'm sick, Future Mom...<koff> welcher <koff>.....way to speed up the recouperation <koff> bullcrap <koff>"


Hello Mr Santa Claus, yes I am calling in regards to my Future Son. Yeah yeah...I know I convinced you he has been a good kid but ...cough ...cough...butthead...cough ..cough...kid needs a spanking.... Cough ....cough....

Ps only send him one subsciption to Juggs


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Hello Mr Santa Claus, yes I am calling in regards to my Future Son. Yeah yeah...I know I convinced you he has been a good kid but ...cough ...cough...butthead...cough ..cough...kid needs a spanking.... Cough ....cough....
> 
> Ps only send him one subsciption to Juggs


Pinhead Jr.: "Dear Santa, if Future Mom thinks I need to be spanked, who am I to question her infinite wisdom..but, since we're both dudes, there's no need for you to do it personally...that would just creep me out..so, lemme give ya a list of chicks who I wouldn't mind giving me a spanking and we'll call it a deal......hehehehehehe"


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Dear Santa, if Future Mom thinks I need to be spanked, who am I to question her infinite wisdom..but, since we're both dudes, there's no need for you to do it personally...that would just creep me out..so, lemme give ya a list of chicks who I wouldn't mind giving me a spanking and we'll call it a deal......hehehehehehe"


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:

Oh you best behave till Dec 25!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

I am sure this thread's keywords of bomb and mail have landed us on some kind of terrorists watch list! Lol.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Merkonakis said:


> I am sure this thread's keywords of bomb and mail have landed us on some kind of terrorists watch list! Lol.


dude, we've been on that list for a long time ound:


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> dude, we've been on that list for a long time ound:


Hahaha, I suspect so. Hope none of you need to take a plane trip anytime soon. :behindsofa:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

In all this "searching, learning, reading," etc., it always surprises me how easily overlooked is the rule in the forum rules where it's made clear that it's considered terrible form to ask, hint imply, infer... that one wants to be bombed. Puff is about many things, first and most importantly, being a community and putting the integrity of the community above all things. Bombing is a part of Puff, too, but it ranks somewhere around 200th on a list of 199 important things.

Just sayin'


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

When he's right.....he's right folks:hug:


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> not really, but it does give one trader feedback, which is always a good thing.
> 
> Noobs shouldn't be overly concerned with bombs right now....navigate Puff...get involved in the Newbie Sampler Trade and the Noob PIF...that's what's in your best interest at the moment.
> 
> ...


I will def take this into consideration Pete, There seems to be so many rules that I guess I will learn as I go. I wills start looking into the Newbie Sampler Trade.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Kona's Dad said:


> There seems to be so many rules...


Not really alot of rules and most are just commonsense.



Kona's Dad said:


> I guess I will learn as I go.


Actually, it might be a better idea to become familiar with them ahead of time, IMO.


----------



## Kona's Dad (Nov 3, 2012)

Blaylock said:


> Not really alot of rules and most are just commonsense.
> 
> Actually, it might be a better idea to become familiar with them ahead of time, IMO.


OK Got it. Will spend more time learning the rules. And yes Common Sense will be the guide.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Great!

BTW...here's a good read about bombing, for starters: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318900-what-bomb-my-opinion.html

This thread has run its course.


----------

